# Who Makes The Best Co-ax Indicator?



## Finster (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm keeping my eyes open for a good CO-AX Indicator. I'm in no rush. I'm waiting to see one slip through the cracks on e-bay or pick one up at a flea market. From what I have read it seems that "Blake" makes the best? Anyone agree or disagree? I know everyone has preferences so if you respond, please give some reason on why you choose what you do.


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 16, 2016)

I have Blake works great I had for over 40's years
Most will work the same as the Blake
Most of my work was just Big for Blake and had to dial plunger on a rod

Dave


----------



## toolroom (Feb 16, 2016)

Um, O.K., I'll bite, ... even though I've been in the metal industries for 30+years, as a journeyman machinist before moving on to outside sales, I [personally] never had any use for a co-ax, please tell me why anyone would want such a clumsy instrument... AND in ten years of outside sales in machine shop tooling, I have never had a request for one!
Just asking!
toolroom


----------



## Brnoczech (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a Blake and use it periodically.  Seems to work fine, no problems so far, other than the set I bought did not come with a full range of extension pieces.


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a Shars co-ax that cost around $60.  Works fine for me.  I use it to center my rotary table on the mill.  Have used a TDI with a indicator clamp on the spindle, but frankly it's a bit of a hassle to chase my face around the mill to read the indicator.  Have used a mirror to read the indicator on the back side, but the co-ax is much more convenient.

There's a thread out there somewhere where the co-ax was mounted in a collet on a lathe.  They indicated the tail stock spindle and outside of the ram to check for proper tail stock set over.  I haven't done that, would be a little worried about the error in my collet.

The co-ax isn't a necessity as toolroom noted above.  Unless you are really finicky for accuracy and really hate stuff from overseas, get an import for under $60.  Or, shop on eBay for a Blake which will probably run $150 or more.

Bruce


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 16, 2016)

toolroom said:


> Um, O.K., I'll bite, ... even though I've been in the metal industries for 30+years, as a journeyman machinist before moving on to outside sales, I [personally] never had any use for a co-ax, please tell me why anyone would want such a clumsy instrument... AND in ten years of outside sales in machine shop tooling, I have never had a request for one!
> Just asking!
> toolroom




Well I have used a Blake and never found it to be clumsy. Some would say trying to watch a DTI 360 deg. around the spindle is clumsy. Now I use both and don't have a problem using either.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 16, 2016)

I would get a Blake. BUT, be careful when buying used. There is no coaxial indicator that is immune to wear! If it has wear, it will show a reading (not a null reading) when turning it all by itself.  And if it is worn out, trying to restore it is not easy. I have seen new ones even read a tenth or two when turning them all by itself…Dave.


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 16, 2016)

toolroom said:


> Um, O.K., I'll bite, ... even though I've been in the metal industries for 30+years, as a journeyman machinist before moving on to outside sales, I [personally] never had any use for a co-ax, please tell me why anyone would want such a clumsy instrument... AND in ten years of outside sales in machine shop tooling, I have never had a request for one!
> Just asking!
> toolroom


What do you find clumsy about it?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 16, 2016)

I would be lost without my Blake.  Nothing better for locating the center of a round thing on the mill.


----------



## alloy (Feb 16, 2016)

I second Jim's opinion.

I have two at home, and we have 3 at work.  Nothing faster to dial in bores and fixtures. 

W tried a Fowler co-ax at work, it lasted about 3 months.  Get a Blake.  Even if you have to save up to get one.  I got lucky last year and got one off CL for $75.  

You can also send a Blake off to be repaired.  We have one out now for repairs.  My wonderful helper screwed it up for the second time in 6 months.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2016)

If you are really wanting to know which is best, it is a Blake.  I have had mine for longer than I can remember. It was my fathers and he gave it to me when I got my Journeyman papers. I can't get my head around the clumsy issue? Define clumsy.

"Billy G"


----------



## TomS (Feb 16, 2016)

I have an import coax from Enco that I use on my mill.  Have to say it's a lot easier to indicate in a part as opposed to using a DTI.  Wanting to know how accurate the coax is so I lined up a bore in the mill to "0", "0".  I then checked it with my Mitutoyo DTI and the bore was well within .0005", probably closer to .0003".  Will it replace my DTI?  No!  And neither will my DTI replace my coax.  Each have their place and use in the shop.

Tom S.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 17, 2016)

Asked about the co-ax on the clumsy issue. My original post was to ask why a co-ax, as I personally have never used one, so I am a total noob on this, BUT, I have watched others attempt to use this instrument, and I see that it is long, it takes time to change the contact points, I have seen them fall out of the collet? and It would seem (to me) that dialing in work close to the spindle, one would have to crank the table away from the spindle...dial in the work, then raise the table to the spindle again...and if there's any error in the ways?
Again, watching others handle this... I've always used a Interrapid for this.
toolroom


----------



## Finster (Feb 17, 2016)

Well it seems the consensus is a Blake is what to shoot for. Guess I'll be keeping my eyes (and probably pocket book) open. I hope to find one for $75 or so. Like I said I'm in no rush. Who knows, maybe I'll find some "gem" at the flea market. I go to a few big ones in the summer and there are always machinist tools by the truckload.  Trouble is they usually come from a machinist that knows the value.  You do find deals however. A while back I found a brand new Tesa 6" dial caliper still wrapped for $25. Not to start a war but I'll take a Tesa over most others any time.


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with Bruce

I have some Shars tooling they to work good.
My shelf I would avoid and thing that take a battery.
Used may be good or not so good.
I like using the Co-Axial indicator. 

http://www.shars.com/co-axial-indicator-set

Good luck
Dave

http://www.shars.com/co-axial-indicator-set


BGHansen said:


> I have a Shars co-ax that cost around $60.  Works fine for me.  I use it to center my rotary table on the mill.  Have used a TDI with a indicator clamp on the spindle, but frankly it's a bit of a hassle to chase my face around the mill to read the indicator.  Have used a mirror to read the indicator on the back side, but the co-ax is much more convenient.
> 
> There's a thread out there somewhere where the co-ax was mounted in a collet on a lathe.  They indicated the tail stock spindle and outside of the ram to check for proper tail stock set over.  I haven't done that, would be a little worried about the error in my collet.
> 
> ...


----------



## chips&more (Feb 17, 2016)

Do not see it mention yet. Please be aware that this type of indicating device takes up a lot more head room during machine set-up. And if you have to translate the Z axis or whatever during all this set-up. You could introduce a cosine error from translating your machine. It’s a very handy metrology tool and can have a place in your tool box. But it does have its quirks.


----------



## KMoffett (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with chips&more. The clearance required between the spindle and the circumference to be located is a drawback. That said, I use my coax a lot.   I'll have to do a comparison the next time I need to drop the table for the coax. Center with the coax, raise the table back to working height, then recheck with the DTI.

Ken


----------



## P T Schram (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a cheapie from Enco and use it more often than I expected-once I learned how to use it!

Once I learned how to use it, it quickly became a most-used tool and I find it gets me more than close enough for what I'm doing.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, there you have it Finster... the pro's and con's of the co-ax! Looks like the consensus is... Blake is the top of the line, but Shars and Enco have their place too for price and durability. I have learned  years ago... that an instrument is only as good, as how well you take care of it. Wish you the best in your choice!


----------



## Finster (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll be looking for a Blake I guess. I learned a long time ago that if you can't afford to buy good tools, don't buy any. (unless you're desperate and in need). I'll wait and buy the best I can afford. Just like my wood shop. I buy the very best I can afford. My thinking is that cheap tools will do the job but maybe just that job. (if you're lucky). Good tools last a lifetime and longer.


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 20, 2016)

toolroom said:


> ...dial in the work, then raise the table to the spindle again...and if there's any error in the ways?


Then it is time to refurbish or buy a new machine....  kind of one of the entering reasons for existence on a mill is I can crank the z-axis without affecting the X & Y positioning...


----------



## rcflier (Feb 15, 2017)

I have two Michael Deckel "Centricator" models, the full CIII and the small C0.
I guess they do the same job, just more German and expensive. The C0 especially, doesn't take up much headroom, sitting in a direct SK40 collet, which is inside the spindle.
And last, a "Diacator" from Diatest.



The CIII.



The C0.



And finally, the Diacator.

Another way of centering:




A Hensoldt Wetzlar centering microscope....

Cheers
Erik


----------



## buffdan (Feb 15, 2017)

Haimer Centro


----------



## R_Lloyd (Feb 24, 2017)

Blake is the way to go, that being said they are not as accurate as a test indicator. Also keep in mind the longer stem you use the more error you will get. We use them often where I work and they are very convenient. We are starting to phase them out as our newer mills have the renishaw probes.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 24, 2017)

I got this last Christmas and got a chance to use it for the first time. Quick and easy to center up the work piece.
Its a Blake.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a Blake. Some others have said that their Chinese knock offs work o.k.,but I've heard so many bad stories about the knock offs,I'm glad to have the Blake. It is the quickest tool to center up stuff in the mill.

My Clausing table saw from 1963(first decent machine I ever bought) has a 3/4" arbor. Every time I buy a new blade,I have to center up the 5/8" hole and bore it out to 3/4". Back in the 60's,blades came with a little knock out bushing. Not now. I have a small boring head that I just leave with a carbide cutter in it. That and the Blake are the quickest way I have to resize the holes.


----------



## bfd (May 1, 2017)

blake I have used some of the cheaper ones they were rough bill


----------

